# Which breed is my Pitbull



## Craigmb (May 14, 2010)

Hi,Im i am a pitbull lover and would love to know all i can about them considering iv resently just bought one.Ive had american pitbull but it was mr\y brother,and every since them i could not affortd them. I have a few pictures of him that i would love to show and maybe someone would have the ansswer. We just got him two weeks ago from a old lady who could not atend to his need his bones was showing and everything. Jus within a week in a half he has gain mass . But now i would to go further with him...Hes a little dirty considering we've we have to put him while we move into the house.But i will drop the picture and hopefully i can find out which breed he is...Sorry for the grammar...


----------



## TejReider (May 11, 2010)

He is a pit right, that is a breed, whether its red nose or blue nose, black or white nose, doesnt matter the color, its the same breed.... reguardless to what they say, there is no rare color or any garbage like that...... the only thing now is the game lines, the oldschool bloodlines, and the new bully blood lines, that are pits mixed with some sort of mastiff or something like that, so sorry to bust your bubble but you know what breed he is and thats a apbt


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Hmm.. I could be wrong here, but from the pix you posted, I'd venture to say he's more an american bulldog than an apbt. But, like I said, I could be wrong. He could be just more bully than I'm used to seeing. Good luck with him and I hope you stick around for a while! This is a wonderful place to call home! There's lots to learn, and plenty of experienced people on here.


----------



## eddy (Apr 22, 2010)

hey lady pit i just love that pic you got of the black pit. he is very stunning,and i just love the way you croped he's ears


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Not quite sure but he kinda looks part American Bulldog to me too. The face and the ears look AM Bulldog. Do you have any more pics we could look at. That face reminds me of M.J. a bit  I think it's the little black spots around the mouth. Very cute pup.

This is one of our old Am Bulldogs Mary Jane










Here is our old boy Mack Truck


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

eddy said:


> hey lady pit i just love that pic you got of the black pit. he is very stunning,and i just love the way you croped he's ears


Thank you. But, his breeder is the one who had his ears done before I picked him up. Sadly, I lost him in 2006 to a heat stroke. But I loved him to death while I had him, and still love him to this day. I think about him every day!


----------



## pittybull01 (Dec 2, 2009)

well pit or ambull he is truely beautiful thats for sure, how old is he? and maybe its just the pics but is his left eye ok?


----------



## tt557 (Apr 16, 2010)

he looks like a mix of APBT & AB

Does it really matter? Just love him!!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

First thing you need to do is get a solid dog chain from a hardware store, nothing big and bulky but 1/4 in should be plenty thick enough for him. THose cheep dog chains are only a problem for the animal and you. The second thing you need to do is pick up a Stratton, Seminic, or a Jessup book as they are the easiest to obtain from a bookstore to teach you all you are craving for and then some. As far as breed? Well many "breeds" come straight from pit stock but thats all politics; all and any "pit" is an American Pit Bull Terrier only legal in the America's and pacific asian island nations. Glad you wanna learn your grammar isn't as bad as having that walmart chain, sorry, but as Dr.D for the SPCA I seen to many incidents from those chains. Last but not LEAST,NO PAPERS means have the dog FIXED; theres no money or good deeds in scatter breeding dogs. Follow those three steps to begin with and you will be good to go; plus if your dog is fixed its more likely NOT to get stolen.

The Pit Bulldog

"The Pit Bulldog shows long straight legs and a normal muzzle. This type of working bulldog had survived for centuries as a butcher's dog, guardian, and baiting animal. This Bulldog survives today in the strains of the Pit Bull and Staffordshire dogs. Some of the larger strains of Pit Bull Terrier have recently been inbred to create a breed called the American Bulldog, which is reputed to be a direct descendant of the working Bulldog, but which is in fact larger and heavier in build than ever was the true working Bulldog." Colby's Book of the APBT Louis Colby


----------



## Craigmb (May 14, 2010)

*Thanks Guy*

Hey thanks For the info guys.That chain sucks i figured that out when i got him home and hooked him up.D*mn thing cuts my hand while walking,but the lady gave me that chain just to keep on him until payday then i'ma fancy him up..So let me understand fully,You guys did say it was full blooded right? and whats the breed he mostly looks like? I love him to death rather what kind he is..when it stops raining down here im going to shine him up and brush his coat he's shedding a tad bit.I dont know if he's had his shots (probally not) considering who he came from.But i heard you can buy the 7 n 1 shots, would that be alright or should i got all out? I will post more pictures when he's cleaned up.

And about the eye,no i think he just had maybe a eye booger lol!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Craigmb said:


> Hey thanks For the info guys.That chain sucks i figured that out when i got him home and hooked him up.Damn thing cuts my hand while walking,but the lady gave me that chain just to keep on him until payday then i'ma fancy him up..So let me understand fully,You guys did say it was full blooded right? and whats the breed he mostly looks like? I love him to death rather what kind he is..when it stops raining down here im going to shine him up and brush his coat he's shedding a tad bit.I dont know if he's had his shots (probally not) considering who he came from.But i heard you can buy the 7 n 1 shots, would that be alright or should i got all out? I will post more pictures when he's cleaned up.
> 
> And about the eye,no i think he just had maybe a eye booger lol!


without a ped you cannot say wether he is full or not... You really need to get a book, if you have a book store go chill and read the ones n the store. Are you just wanting to know that you got a pure bred dog? Or Are you wanting to know for precarious reasons? He could from am bulldog breeding or colby type dogs to say any for sure without a pedigree is misinformation... You should just take care of him and not worry about breeding your dog, even if you have an unpapered purebred dog, breeding him is not recomended, have him neutered; to many unregistered dogs being scatterbred. You have a really nice dog that is most likely APBT by some opinions and american bulldog by others, once again get a book or two.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Hard to say if he is full bred or not. He is a cute little guy that is for sure.


----------



## Craigmb (May 14, 2010)

I am not breeding it. I really do not even know how old he is.He looks young to my looks. I dont care what he is jus curiosity.I will Check on them books

At what age do pitbulls stop growing in height?


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Firehazard said:


> without a ped you cannot say wether he is full or not... You really need to get a book, if you have a book store go chill and read the ones n the store. Are you just wanting to know that you got a pure bred dog? Or Are you wanting to know for precarious reasons? He could from am bulldog breeding or colby type dogs to say any for sure without a pedigree is misinformation... You should just take care of him and not worry about breeding your dog, even if you have an unpapered purebred dog, breeding him is not recomended, have him neutered; to many unregistered dogs being scatterbred. You have a really nice dog that is most likely APBT by some opinions and american bulldog by others, once again get a book or two.


haven't had too many convo's with u...but u give great advice...keep up the good work and thank you for being so helpful to new people here...awesome!!!


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

ohhh almost forgot...u got a beautiful dog to the op...just love him for what he is...an awesome pet!!!


----------



## Craigmb (May 14, 2010)

just incase you overlooked my questions 


I am not breeding it. I really do not even know how old he is.He looks young to my looks. I dont care what he is jus curiosity.I will Check on them books

At what age do pitbulls stop growing in height?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Around a year they stop growing in height and they can continue to fill out until they are two and a half three depending on their genetics. My boy is almost two and is still going through growth spurts. Just a few months ago he was looking thick and a little bully now he looks lean and lanky again. It's too bad you don't know more back round on him, seeing the parents could help judge what he will look like and weigh full grown.


----------



## Craigmb (May 14, 2010)

Thanks.Yea on the background ,i wish i did myself have more.But im jus glad to get him outta the situation he was in.Loooked like he hadnt ate indays ..But i love him already


----------



## shadystunts (May 17, 2010)

cute pup, you love him to death n he will do the same. Props for rescuing him and giving him a good home. Congrats on your new family member !


----------

